# Honda eu3000is generator



## Kenneth Atkinson (Feb 3, 2019)

Will not start with key but starts on first pull each time with pull cord. Battery is good it’s like it doesn’t fire with key? Could use some help


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards Kenneth. The experts will be along later this morning - be patient. The Superbowl probably changed everyones schedule this weekend. Is the engine turning over with the key, but not catching/starting - or nothing at all happens?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Won't crank, or cranks and won't start? Different scenarios.


----------



## moocowman (Sep 27, 2020)

I know, old post. But I just had the exact same problem and found out what causes it. Electric start won't get it running. Pull start, it fires up right away. When I tested spark with electric start, I get a spark or two right the first few seconds. But when pull starting, I get consistent spark. The engine has to crank at a certain RPM before the the ignition coil makes spark. So, the problem could be your battery isn't putting out enough cranking amps, the starter motor is weak, or there could be some kind of resistance inside the generator or engine. In my case, unfortunately it was the latter.

I was repairing a friend's EU3000. I had no idea it was slow cranking. It sounded ok to me. I didn't know the rope was also a little harder to pull than it should be. I don't own one of these. So, I had no comparison. Then, I tested someone else's EU3000. That one cranked much faster when using electric start. Also, the rope was a little easier to pull. The difference in pull force was so slight I can see how it could go unnoticed if this was a problem that progressed over time. In my case, it turns out there's something wrong with the engine internally. The oil was very low and it was so thick I could barely get to drain. I changed the oil 3 times, once using ATF. The engine was still dragging. And when it ran, I noticed a howling noise, even when it went to low idle.


----------

